# LMS 7350 arrived



## tghsmith (Feb 5, 2021)

after taking a leisurely trip to get here (4 days in Atlanta and 2 in Greensboro) my lathe arrived,, did the dock pick-up option to save time and money,, less that ten minutes at the fedex freight terminal and it was in the rangers bed.. crate looked perfect,  uncrated and on the bench, all looks good.. the tailstock was a tad high,, took it apart, cleaned off some excess paint, crud and some rough bits were the parts meet.. back together and things lined up spot-on.. went through a good pile of rags as they weren't shy with the shipping slime.. haven't had much free time to more than run it in a bit,, my macpod tach kit arrived so that will need to get installed,, all in all I'm happy camper,, my through bolt 4" 4 jaw chuck from my rotary table will mount up with just some little longer bolts.. a small step from the Unimat SL1000..


----------



## mikey (Feb 5, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 5, 2021)

NLD! Hurray!
(New Lathe Day  )


----------



## higgite (Feb 5, 2021)

Congrats! Looking good!

Tom


----------



## tghsmith (Feb 9, 2021)

been checking out the lathe,, measured run out at a shaft mounted in the 3jaw and got less than .002 on the first try, will remount the chuck and see if this changes... mounted a 12" shaft salvaged from a printer, at nearly full length its center ran true to the tailstock point.. installed the macpod tach kit this morning, a little fiddley mounting it were I did, but it's in a good spot for use..(had to make some standoffs and one nut from the main switch had to be glued in place for reassembly)


----------



## tghsmith (Feb 19, 2021)

shimmed the crossslide leadscrew to remove the backlash,, filed down the compound leadscrew retainer and removed any backlash there,, care in remounting is needed so nothing binds,, compound is now very tight and very smooth,, been turning out some small parts,, the T profile cut-off/parting blade works great,, a few parts arrived today,, spindle collet set (the draw bolt just uses a flat washer,I'll turn a thicker stepped washer that will self center the bolt) the screws so my 4" 4jaw can be used,, and a spare belt for the lathe and mill..


----------



## sycle1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Congrats on the new lathe!
Hot chips for everybody! He he.


----------



## addertooth (Jun 8, 2021)

Great little lathe, I have one.   Now look into the carriage lock (helps when parting and facing), and headstock tapered bearings upgrade.  Consider the extended Cross slide, to gain another inch of diameter you can work.  That extra inch comes in useful when parting larger diameter workpieces.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 8, 2021)

addertooth said:


> Great little lathe, I have one.   Now look into the carriage lock (helps when parting and facing), and headstock tapered bearings upgrade.  Consider the extended Cross slide, to gain another inch of diameter you can work.  That extra inch comes in useful when parting larger diameter workpieces.


I have done all the basic upgrades except the headstock taper bearing, I still am not sure if it is an upgrade unless I hear of feel some slop in that area , I have so far left well enough alone.


----------



## tghsmith (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm just waiting for the extended cross slide to get back in stock,, a few of my large scale model ship/boat projects have taken it to the limits..


----------



## tghsmith (Jun 11, 2021)

well close to summoning spirits and the like,, an email popped up last night that the cross slide was back in stock, ordered one this morning along with a steady rest set!!!


----------



## addertooth (Jun 11, 2021)

tghsmith said:


> well close to summoning spirits and the like,, an email popped up last night that the cross slide was back in stock, ordered one this morning along with a steady rest set!!!


Good to hear this!   You will enjoy the extra space it give you to work.   If you have the 7350, be sure to get the right version (typically the Black DRO version).


----------



## tghsmith (Jun 11, 2021)

yeah but the brass gib were out of stock had hoped to do this all at once,, guess I could mill up a set..


----------



## addertooth (Jun 11, 2021)

Or carefully hand-hone them, and take a micrometer to them.


----------



## tghsmith (Sep 29, 2021)

extended cross slide has been added, the extra room is nice,, been busy turning parts for a 1/16th scale boat project


----------

